
The Dead Beneath London's Streets - pepys
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/dead-beneath-londons-streets-180970385/?no-ist
======
SideburnsOfDoom
> the Romans planted the walled settlement of Londinium on the marshy north
> bank of the Thames

Err, I'm reasonably sure that the reason why the Roman settlement was on the
North bank was that the North bank was rocky, and the _South_ bank was the
marshy one.

The Romans were too pragmatic to try build Swamp Castle (
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNaXdLWt17A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNaXdLWt17A)
)

------
ggm
I was lucky enough to do a programming contract for the museum of London back
in the mid eighties when its only site was in the Barbican. We worked weekends
in a back room on a pdp11 key:value index.

The museum is a treasure house of the history of London and the archival
legatee of many of the guilds and societies.

I usually shy away from gushing recommendations but I think the MOL is one of
my favourites, the docklands site was the venue of a conference social one
year I went to.. well worth a visit.

~~~
eponeponepon
Definitely - the Museum of London is sadly under-known in my opinion. I
suspect it's mainly to do with being located off the usual tourist track - and
even when one gets there it doesn't exactly measure up to the Kensington
museums to look at...

~~~
easytiger
It's moving in the next few years to a new site at the west side of Smithfield
market. The existing building to be remade into a world leading concert hall
for LSO

------
jacquesm
Amsterdam found out the plague pits were re-absorbed by the city too during
the construction of the subway. Trying to imagine what it must be like when a
tunnel boring machine hits a mass grave of plague victims, kept me awake at
night for weeks.

Amsterdam had many plague epidemics and each time the plague hit 10% or so of
the inhabitants died. At least one of the London plagues was traced back to
goods shipped from Amsterdam.

------
anon7429
The Cataacombs in Paris are cool, I cannot recommend them as an unconventional
tourist attraction enough. Just don't try to steal any bones or you will join
them... a simple house rule.

